# Chi Chi ate a chicken bone!



## Chi-Chi's Mom (Dec 10, 2015)

Chi Chi got into the trash and grabbed a piece of a fried Chinese take-out chicken wing. Sadly, drop it didn't work. I panicked and tried to get it from her but she was too busy crunching it to comply. She ended up swallowing it and immediately gagged and spit up white foam. I called the emergency vet and was advised to feed her a slice of bread (which she wouldn't eat) and to watch for vomiting. She never vomited but she was lethargic and when she would bark it sounded squeaky, so I decided to take her in. Thankfully, X-rays showed that the bones were swallowed and not lodged in her throat. She was given Sucralfate will be eating boiled chicken and rice for 3 days. She seemed better when she woke up this morning. She pooped and eagerly ate the chicken and rice. But she has shown no interest in drinking water and is now just laying around. I'm wondering if I should use the syringe to get water into her?


----------



## Jackie from Concrete WA (Mar 23, 2015)

Oh my gosh, how scary! I'm so glad that nothing was stuck in her throat. I can't really advise you regarding the water. She is probably getting some liquid from her food. I wondering why problems always happen on weekends! I would talk to the vet tomorrow if she doesn't start drinking today. You'll probably get some better advice from others.


----------



## Chi-Chi's Mom (Dec 10, 2015)

Jackie from Concrete said:


> Oh my gosh, how scary! I'm so glad that nothing was stuck in her throat. I can't really advise you regarding the water. She is probably getting some liquid from her food. I wondering why problems always happen on weekends! I would talk to the vet tomorrow if she doesn't start drinking today. You'll probably get some better advice from others.


Good point about the water content in the food. Thanks!


----------



## Cassandra (Dec 29, 2015)

Try giving her an ice cube. I have put an ice cube in a metal dish when I have worried about Cassie drinking (or float it in her water dish) and she licks it for play and then starts drinking. Not for serious dehydration issues, but just when she doesn't seem to be drinking enough and I want to reassure myself that she is..


----------



## articshark (Apr 4, 2016)

Java likes a combo of crushed ice and ice cubes to play with. She will also drink a ton of water if I turn the sprinkler on. It might make her wet, but if it's hot there like it's been here, she'll air dry in no time. And you can be sure she's getting enough water. Or you can add chicken broth to her dinner or something.


----------



## Molly120213 (Jan 22, 2014)

I hope ChiChi is feeling back to normal soon. When I want Molly to drink more I put the water in a plastic cup and she enjoys lapping it up from there.


----------



## boomana (Jul 9, 2015)

Hope she's feeling better soon.


----------



## Chi-Chi's Mom (Dec 10, 2015)

Thanks for all the well wishes. These pups keep us busy don't they? She is not taking the ice cubes nor will she drink from the cup. I added a little water to her dinner and she devoured that. Nothing wrong with her appetite. She is also back to following us around inside and outside to the porch. She is not playing with her toys but I have been able to engage her in some training play and she seems to enjoy it. One thing I have noticed is that after she ate she did this thing like she was trying to clear her throat. The vet mentioned the bones may have scratched things while going down so maybe that is why. Just can't figure why she will eat voraciously but will not drink the water.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

My vet friends have told me that the acid in dogs' stomachs are very strong the danger with cooked bones is that they will pierce or shred something in the way down the esophagus. Once they are in the stomach, you are pretty safe because the acids just dissolve them. I think Chi Chi will be just fine! And I agree, if she usually eats kibble, she's getting. Lot more fluid than usual, just with her chicken and rice. Adding so e extra water to her food is a fine idea too. I wouldn't worry about it!


----------



## Dee Dee (Jul 24, 2015)

Gosh! I don't know how these little guys survive to adulthood sometimes! Yesterday Sophie got into a dead baby bird (we had a full out wrestling match on that one I got most of it, dry heaving the whole time, but I'm sure some went down the gullet), part of a corn chip a little kid had and kept trying to chew on pine cones and sticks. I was like, do you have a death wish or what???? Then made my way over to the wet bar... 

So sorry that happened with Chi Chi but I agree I'll bet she'll be just fine fast! Keep us posted on the little monkey!


----------



## Chi-Chi's Mom (Dec 10, 2015)

OMG Sophie!!! No!!!!That can't have tasted good!!! Dee Dee, I'm sorry but the image of you going up against Sophie for that bird is still a little funny LOL The things we go through to keep our babies safe is ridiculous!

The little monkey is just fine, of course. My wallet however is $320 short :crying


----------



## Dee Dee (Jul 24, 2015)

SO glad Chi-Chi is doing fine. Yikes these guys are expensive! That was one spendy chicken bone. 
I just got 2 checks from Sophie's vet bills, from her pet insurance today, almost $1000!! And I still had to pay quite a bit out of my pocket. But man was that ever a lifesaver. We may not have to move into that cardboard box under the freeway for another 2 weeks now instead of one! 

I think I got several more gray hairs yesterday. it wouldn't have been nearly as bad if she didn't have IBD nothing is supposed to go into that mouth except her Rx food! I finally told her hey lets just go all out and get you a pizza, as my Dad used to say "you can only get so wet".


----------



## tarheelbaby1 (Aug 5, 2016)

So glad she's okay!


----------

